# Tisztelt Úrnő / Úrhölgy



## arlett

Sziasztok. Nem tudom, csak nekem tűnt-e fel, de eléggé megszaporodott az "úrnő" vagy "úrhölgy" címzésű levelek száma az elmúlt években (ha legalábbis hozzánk egy nőnemű családtagnak levele jön, akkor gyakran van "XY úrnő" feltüntetve a borítékon). Emellett néha hivatalos e-mailekben is látom a _Tisztelt Úrnő_ kifejezést, és hát, finoman szólva, elég bizarrnak találom. Ti hogyan szoktátok az ismeretlen nőknek szánt leveleket címezni? Az "asszony" nekem valahogy nem áll a nyelvemre, de az "úrnőnél" még mindig jobb. Vagy csak nekem természetellenesek ezek a mostanában divatba jött üdvözlő formulák? Ti használjátok bármikor is ezeket?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia arlett!
Én nem használom.
Régies, esetlen - látszik rajta, hogy a magyarban mindig is gondunk volt a megszólításokkal (ld. Hankiss Elemér szociológiai munkáit), de akkor inkább _egyszerűen_ legyen esetlen, mint _túlcifrázva_.
Szerintem valószínű, hogy a rossz fordítások következménye: a változások után annyira kellett igyekezni megfelelni az idegen elvárásoknak, szokásoknak, hogy beleerőltették (sokszor a fordítást megrendelők, akik keveset értettek hozzá) a szövegekbe. (Volt ebből az időből bőven tapasztalatom ilyesmivel kapcsolatban.) Szerintem, ha valakinek a saját neve nem elég (hanem pl. úrnőt akar utána), akkor ott azért már baj van.
Más szempontból, de az _asszony_ sem hallatszik jól nekem - az nem fellengzős, csak egyszerűen nem kell. A nevéből kiderül, hogy nőnemű az illető, akkor meg minek? (És nem is hangzik elegánsan sem.)
Szóval ezeknek semmi értelmét nem látom, hacsak azt nem, hogy elárulja: használója nem beszéli jól a saját nyelvét, kényelmetlenül érzi magát "benne".


----------



## francisgranada

arlett said:


> Ti hogyan szoktátok az ismeretlen nőknek szánt leveleket címezni?


 Kerülöm az ismeretlen nőkkel való levelezést  ...

Amúgy az _úrnő _szerintem nem lenne rossz, ha eleve egy általánosan elterjedt szóról volna szó, amit az _úr _nőnemű megfelelőjeként  használnánk:  megoldaná az _asszony _és a _hölgy _megszólítások közötti különbséget/dilemmát, ami gyakran szintén probléma  (nem kimondottan "hungaricum", egy csomó más nyelvben is felmerül). 





Zsanna said:


> ... Régies, esetlen - látszik rajta, hogy a magyarban mindig is gondunk volt a megszólításokkal ....


 Vigasztalásként: nem csak a magyarban vannak ilyen gondok  ...  (többek közt az olasz fórumon is előfordulnak ilyen jellegű kérdések).



> a változások után annyira kellett igyekezni megfelelni az idegen elvárásoknak, szokásoknak, hogy beleerőltették (sokszor a fordítást megrendelők, akik keveset értettek hozzá) a szövegekbe.


Biztos igazad van, de ettől függetlenül, véleményem szerint itt tényleg van egy "hézag": a régi monarchikus berendezkedésű rendszert egy kommunista diktatúra váltotta fel, ami meggátolta az (esteleges) fokozatos átmenetet egy modern társadalom felé, beleértve a megfelelő terminológiát. Ebből a szempontból nézve, az _úrnő _nekem azért egy fokkal jobban tetszik, mint például a mesterségesen alkotott és kötelezően bevezetett _elvtársnő _...

Ne értsetek félre, magyar anyanyelvűként  pontosan értem mi a gond az _úrnő _szó használatával. De mégis, engedelmetekkel  megkockáztatok egy gondoloatot: ha görcsösen fogunk ragaszkodni minden szavunk jelenlegi vagy múltbeli jelentéséhez/használatához/árnyalatához/"hangulatához", akkor nincs megoldás ... Más szóval: "tempora mutantur et nos mutamur in illis", beleértve a szavak használatát és  jelentését.


----------



## Zsanna

Tempora mutantur, ez igaz, de éppen ezért: ezek a régmúlt idők letűnt kifejezései manapság, a hétköznapi életben szerintem nagyon rosszul hangzanak. 
De képzelj el egy _úrhölgy_ címzést egy iPhone-os SMS-ben vagy egy pergamentekercsen, kalligrafikus írással mondjuk egy várkastélybeli bálra szóló meghívón. Egyből másképp néz ki, nem?


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Egyből másképp néz ki, nem?


Persze,  nem ellenkezem. A gondolat az volt, hogy néha a régi szavak új értelmet is kaphatnak (lásd pl. a _kocsi _szót, amit manapság főleg autót jelent).


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, persze, általában véve, de itt konkrétabbnak kellene lennünk. 
Kicsit off, ezért röviden: a kocsi valószínűleg fokozatosan alakult azzá, ami. Az úrhölgy viszont elő lett véve, és még mindig poros, szerintem.


----------



## KennyHun

Soha nem hallottam/láttam, úgyhogy meglehetősen meglepődtem, mikor olvastam a posztodat, @arlett. 
Hivatalos e-mailekben nem inkább a név dívik (és azután pedig marad az úr/asszony)? Vagy ha azt nagyon nem tudják, akkor valami más főnév (tisztelt ügyfelünk, vásárlónk stb.), sokkal kevésbé idétlen.

Persze mint habzószájú deszkriptivista támogatok minden újítást, ha használja is valaki, csak az "úrnő/úrhölgy" nekem teljesen kimaradt az életemből.
Egyébként meg akkor már miért nem _Tisztelt úrnőm_?


----------



## tomtombp

A "Tisztelt Úr/Úrhölgy" az angol "Dear Sir/Madam" megszólítás (ha nem tudjuk a címzett nevét és nemét) magyar változata, én is kaptam már ilyen email-t. Az uramozás egyébként divatos bizonyos körökben. Engem a hideg ráz tőle, főleg folyamatosan a neven után téve, tutti ügynökökre utal, akik valamit el akarnak neked adni. Szerintem valamelyik értékesítési ügynökképzőben valószínűleg azt tanítják, hogy az egy mondatra jutó minél több Uram több eladáshoz vezet. Az Uram mellé persze ki kellett találni a másik nem megfelelőjét, mert úgy a politikaikag korrekt, így jött az Úrnő/Úrhölgy. Kicsit furcsán hangzik.


----------



## KennyHun

De arra miért nem jó az, hogy "Tisztelt Uram/Hölgyem (avagy Asszonyom)"? 
Nem nagyon tudom elképzelni, hogy valaki felháborodna azon, hogy lehölgyezik, mert ő ASSZONY vagy vica-versa ...bár ki tudja...


----------



## tomtombp

KennyHun said:


> De arra miért nem jó az, hogy "Tisztelt Uram/Hölgyem...



Jogos. Ez a gyakoribb. Valószínűleg valakik szó szerint akarták lefordítani és az angolban sincs "my". A hülyeség pedig hamar elterjed. Főleg az értékesítés világában.


----------

